

DevBug – PHP Static Code Analysis - vgnet
http://www.ethicalhack3r.co.uk/security/devbug-php-static-code-analysis/

======
voidr
It would be quite awesome turning this into a command line tool and hosting it
on github... you could name it PHPLint.

